# ok...bored...pics of lights and knives...



## jsr (Sep 17, 2006)

Took a break from wedding prepping and took a few pics. I wanted to includee some of my other lights in here, but forgot to on some and others weren't with me (fiance had them). Oh well. I want to add a black Spyderco Native and a black BM Mini-Skirmish to my collection, but no money.


----------



## SCblur (Sep 17, 2006)

nice pics, thanks for sharing. What is the light with the really big head?


----------



## ABTOMAT (Sep 17, 2006)

Nice photos. How do you like that S410? I've been thinking about picking up another camera.


----------



## jsr (Sep 17, 2006)

SCblur - If you're referring to the short light with the fat head, it's what I call my Vital Stream Scorpion-FB1 (click the link in my sig for more pics and info). It's a Streamlight Scorpion LED head fitted to a Vital Gear FB1 body. Amazing throw for something so small. If I can get more juice to the LED, it will be a 1cell stunner...I just haven't found anyone able/willing to make me a custom canister for the light engine.

ABTOMAT - wow!, how'd you know it's an S410? Well, I like it a lot. It works well for most shots I take and I've only recently started fiddling with more of the manual settings. I wish it had a shorter focal length so I can take closer pics, but it's quite good still. My biggest complaint (or wish) is that video be a higher resoluation (I don't have a video camera). My friends have newer, high res Canons...very nice. Canons are my favorite digicams (at least ones that normal consumers would buy). I find they have better true color representation and contrast to Nikon, Sony, and Olympic, but again, I'm just talking about the ones normal people buy.


----------



## powernoodle (Sep 17, 2006)




----------



## Glock40 (Sep 17, 2006)

Very nice pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## skalomax (Sep 17, 2006)

Nice Pictures!! Must Resist Knives.


----------



## AtomSphere (Sep 17, 2006)

nice pics!


----------



## greenlight (Sep 17, 2006)




----------



## SlotCAR (Sep 18, 2006)

My Lights [taken with my new Nikon D80] ...








*- SlotCAR*


----------



## CLHC (Sep 18, 2006)

Edgies and Torches—Nice going and thanks for the pics!


----------



## Robban (Sep 18, 2006)

jsr said:


> ABTOMAT - wow!, how'd you know it's an S410?


EXIF info (tags) is a wonderful thing 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exif


----------



## chiphead (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice steel!

chiphead


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Sep 18, 2006)

*Aleph 1 WWOS w/Ti Bezel and E2D Body/Tail.*
*Camillus Dominator designed by Darrel Ralph.










The light has been sold after taking the picture.





Benny
*


----------



## Mad1 (Sep 19, 2006)

Not so good a picture.


----------



## Eric242 (Sep 22, 2006)

Well not exactly a knife but I guess a toad in defense mode should be good enough:


----------



## jsr (Sep 22, 2006)

haha! That's just funny looking!!


----------



## LawLight (Sep 22, 2006)

It is "toadaly" funny looking.

Law


----------



## jsr (Sep 30, 2006)

Just got a new knife...a Kershaw Baby Boa limited edition all black version. Love the design...IMO probably the nicest aesthectically appealing knife design. I love recurve blades. Anyways, heres some pics with a couple of small lights since the knife is quite small also.


----------



## highorder (Sep 30, 2006)

I'll play...


----------



## anthroPelexis (Sep 30, 2006)

nice watch...


----------



## Chuck289 (Sep 30, 2006)

Heres some of my stuff











..and my rat-7


----------



## Size15's (Oct 1, 2006)

I took this photo a while back - it's not very good quality...


----------



## PseudoFed (Oct 1, 2006)

Coulda sworn I hit this thread already, but oh well, this is fun! Heres Some of Mine:














Later,
Jeff


----------



## Roccomo (Oct 1, 2006)

Two very cool toys:


----------



## amlim (Oct 1, 2006)

Roccomo said:


> Two very cool toys:


 
nice scarab...


----------



## mspeterson (Oct 1, 2006)

here's a few...


----------



## David_Web (Oct 1, 2006)

SlotCAR said:


> My Lights [taken with my new Nikon D80] ...
> *- SlotCAR*


Nice! How do you like the D80? Thinking about getting one. The 18-135? or what lens?


----------



## powernoodle (Oct 1, 2006)

_Strider SnG and SF M3Turbo HOLA._





_Ontario RTAK and Surefire X10._










_Large Classic Sebenza and Fenix P1._





_Kershaw Titanium Leek and U-bin, T-bin Raws._

peace


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## The Porcupine (Oct 2, 2006)

Awesome thread and wonderful toys, guys!





Here are some of mine:
*Jens Ansø "Tukan" and SF M3CB*





*Jens Ansø "Rebel" and SF L1*





*Benchmade 635 Mini Skirmish and SF L4*





*VoxKnives "Vox MegaMini" and SF E1L*





*Bunch of SureFires and the knives I happened to be carrying when I shot the pics!*


----------



## jsr (Oct 4, 2006)

Wow, you guys have much nicer stuff than me! I just got a Boker Subcom F and really like it. Wanted to take pics, but considering I'm 3 days from my wedding, I need to concentrate on other stuff.


----------



## clipse (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## marxs (Oct 5, 2006)

is the A2 in the first pic a bit purplish? or is it just the photo? that is one sweet looking color on the A2.

mark


----------



## clipse (Oct 5, 2006)

Its just the pic. The A2 in the first and second pic are the same.

clipse


----------



## GeraldoLeao (Oct 5, 2006)

New school...


----------



## GeraldoLeao (Oct 5, 2006)

Again


----------



## GeraldoLeao (Oct 5, 2006)

And very old school





Sorry guys, I don´t know how to put all images in one post.
Best,
geraldo


----------



## fishshooter (Oct 5, 2006)

Peak Matterhorn and BRKT Mikro Slither




UK eLeds with Salt 1 and Mini Griptillian




L4, Photon, another Mikro Slither and a Mini-Skirmish. Spooky close to Porcupine's pic


----------



## fishshooter (Oct 5, 2006)

PT Apex, Photon Freedom, Hoffman Harpoon and SAK Farmer


----------



## greenLED (Oct 5, 2006)

My CR2 (that's what a truckload of pure blue GID looks like when put behind an optic and fully charged, BTW):








I really need to take good pics of my lights. No blades pics here; just getting started on edged tools.


----------



## Long John (Oct 6, 2006)

A few of mine






Best regards

_____
Tom


----------



## jsr (Oct 6, 2006)

Damn, I love those mini-Skirmishes, but too dang much money for me. Especially after reading all the problems with blade alignment and denting of the edge from contacting the spacers. But damn they look nice!


----------



## Long John (Oct 6, 2006)

jsr said:


> Damn, I love those mini-Skirmishes, but too dang much money for me. Especially after reading all the problems with blade alignment and denting of the edge from contacting the spacers. But damn they look nice!



I love it too, it's one of my best EDC-knifes. I can highly recommend it. I can't say anything negativ about it. The blade is in the optimum position, so no spacer contacting. The S30V is a great steel for this knife. Damn sharp for a long time.

Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## EV_007 (Oct 6, 2006)

Awesome, just awesome you guys! Cool GID greenLED.

Some of the SF family portrait.


----------



## KDOG3 (Oct 6, 2006)

You guys have just got to STOP! My wallet just _cannot_ take anymore abuse. Its
still smoldering from my U2 purchase!


----------



## SlotCAR (Oct 6, 2006)

Benchmade Mini-Griptillian 556S-D2 ...






- - -




- - -


----------



## Concept (Oct 7, 2006)

Arghh I didn't need this kind of encouargement. Now I have 2 knives on the way.

Spyderco ATR C70
Kershaw Leek Ti ZDP

I thought I had curtailed my spending but I was surely wrong!


----------

